# Abscess recheck



## beulastella (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi can anybody suggest me the correct coding regarding the Abscess recheck,
     "Here for recheck abscess right arm s/p I&D by surgery. Feeling much better. No pain or fever, Right arm abscess healing well. Marked decrease in swelling and erythema. Packing in place. No drainage" Packing removed
  Is it right to assign the code v58.30(Encounter for change or removal of nonsurgical wound dressing)? or 682.3(arm abscess ).

Thanks,
Beula


----------



## Dhaneshmurali (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi,
           The word 'recheck' denotes it is aftercare procedure. So, you can't use 682.3 (arm abscess) at the day of treatment, unless the treatment done at the same day.

           Abscess recheck working exactly means, the physician remove the wound  dressings already existed and check whether wound is healed or not. Then the physician was dressing the wound once again if it required. So you can use V58.30(Encounter for change or removal of wound dressing NOS) only.

             Dont use aftercare codes at the day of abscess treated. As per ICD9-CM "The aftercare V codes should not be used if treatment is directed at a current, acute disease or injury". At the day of treatment in abscess, we should use current condition (682.3, arm abscess).

Regards,
Dhanesh M


----------



## nanudha2008 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi Dhanesh,

  You said very well !!!


----------

